# Question About S&W Model 28-2



## mpssrh (Mar 18, 2016)

Does the S&W Model 28-2 have a removable Gas Ring?

I am trying to determine if my son's M28-2 is missing that component. If it's helpful, the serial number is N5316--.

As best I can determine, S&W stopped using the gas ring as a separate part about 1977 and started permanently affixing it to the cylinder.

I will appreciate all information, input, and advice. Thanks.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Your gun was made in 1978 as per SWSC ed 3. The gas ring is machined on the cylinder. Earlier gas rings was a washer on the yoke. Hope this helps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

